# What other hobbies do you have?



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

I've been shooting slingshots for years but I only recently started making them.

I also make books and chainmail armor, among other things.

I also like to read and write and draw comics, and have a huge collection of classical literature and sci-fi / fantasy novels.

The SlingNerd plays Dungeons and Dragons, too. Nerd AND Geek. Gasp.


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

I am a chef, or at least, learning to be.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## busySteve (Apr 3, 2014)

I too am a nerd. I like programming in Unix and Linux in C and C++. Been doing it for many years. I like studying the bible and biblical Greek. I think slingshots are freaking cool. I'm into orchids and airplants. Physics and math are cool, cause I'm a geek. My eyes are brown and my favorite color is.... I use to be a machinist and just got a desktop CNC machine, my next hobby.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I like to shoot rimfire. I just acquired a ZK-22 bullpup stock and a red dot for my Ruger 10/22.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I enjoy listening to vinyl, I got back into it about 15-20y, before the recent resurgence. We usually listen to at least one full album from start to finish, each night. Before that, I collect schwacks of live soundboard bootlegs from the bands I listen to, everything from Dylan to Pearl Jam to The Who to Radiohead and Beck and everything in between.

In the summer, I try to fish and canoe as much as I can, usually just when camping though. Kids soccer takes up most of our nights the next couple months.

I charcoal BBQ and smoke foods all year long and consider myself a respectable pitmaster.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I play alot of video games. All kinds love rpgs. I would love to play d&d but alas have nobody to play. Tbh I haven't played in a decade and it makes me sad. Playing rpgs brings some of that joy lol. I'm a mechanic but that's not really a hobby. I love camping and bushcraft in general.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

I build and shoot air cannons. For those who may not know what those are: http://www.spudfiles.com/project-showcase-database/

Also, I make various bladed things, although not nearly as well as the people on here.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm a self taught luthier. I make and repair stringed musical instruments. I play upright bass and ukulele. I also ferment foods like sauerkraut and pickles, and I have a respectable collection of black iron cookware.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Apparently I'm going back to woodworking to make a new stool/chair for the kitchen.

After my wife saw my latest shooter, she asked "maybe you want to do some other woodworking, make a new stool to match our new dining room furniture?"

I used to make the odd piece, our entertainment unit, book cases, benches, outdoor furniture, bathroom vanity etc. Time to pull out my box of Woodsmith magazines for a plan.

Stuff like this:


----------



## busySteve (Apr 3, 2014)

treeman said:


> I'm a self taught luthier. I make and repair stringed musical instruments. I play upright bass and ukulele. I also ferment foods like sauerkraut and pickles, and I have a respectable collection of black iron cookware.


I too play the uke, but I ain't that good at it.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Ham radio operator, like to build equipment and antennas.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I like to spend most of my free time canoeing (I have 4), bicycling ( I own many) or in the winter, cross country skiing.

I never want to take slingshots too seriously because I don't want it to lose that fun factor.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I tell ya I go too many..for this old man to stay busy...BackPacking..Hiking..Camping..Canoeing..Kayaking..Gardening..Canning for winter month's

Baking Bread's..Riding my Harley..Slingshots...Air brush work....studying for Ham Radio operator...Learning to play a SeaGull Merlin M4......

I am sure I find a couple more in the mix of things.....Oldmiser


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

I draw, do origami, ride my bike, whittle here and there, read, and I've been doing some work on my family tree.


----------



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

Drawing, writing, forbidden archeology, contemplation, etc...


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Timpa said:


> Drawing, writing, forbidden archeology, contemplation, etc...


Forbidden archeology?

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

It's an object that must not exist. Like a Antikythera's machine.


----------



## Johnbaz (Oct 24, 2012)

I collect stuff! I also do Bonsai and keep tropical fish :thumbsup:

I've collected watches since I was 16, I'm now 58 :slap:

This is less than half of what I have but the rest were a source of spares as I used to repair them too as a hobby! Arthritic hands has stopped me repairing now :bawling:










I play guitar too (Very badly due to stiff digits!) I had three terms at college back in 1999/2000 and use to attend a folk strum in get together!!

I've around thirty guitars now..










Some of me little trees overwintering in a cold greenhouse..










A collected Cotoneaster, It's 8" across the base and a deadwood Juniper..










I also collect airguns, Knives and Binoculars!!

John


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

NONE of this stuff is anywhere near good. 

Woodworking

Metalworking

Pouring molten aluminum

Playing Guitar

Whipmaking

Baking Biscotti and just learned to make Scones recently

Music, not as avid as BruceRed....

Basically, anything I can do with my hands is a hobby


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

There sure is a lot of real cool skills and knowledge pooled together here at the Sling Shot Forum.

Toolshed - why ain't you casting frames, bro?


----------



## Johnbaz (Oct 24, 2012)

Toolshed said:


> NONE of this stuff is anywhere near good.
> 
> Woodworking
> 
> ...


Hi Toolshed

My job used to involve poring molten steel, Up to almost 600 tonnes in less than four minutes!!, I'm out of that now but am still in the foundry! I reclaim sand now from the moulds after the castings have been pulled out of the pits!! :thumbsup:

I was cleaning out the gates with the oxy lance in this pic!!









We had just opened five ladles here (90 tonne and 100 tonne lades with another 90 tonne ladle to top up the risers within the hour..










A couple of castings..



















We used to make bits and pieces out of Brass and aluminium as we only had a foreman on days at one time, We did mornings and afternoonshifts so when the gaffer had gone at 4pm and we were on until 10pm, We'd do anything but work!! :rofl: 
I had a friend in our patternshop make me a Cannon barrel and undercarriage, I bought some plastic wheels from a local hobby shop, We made around twenty cannons from it before the patterns were lost!

I have a pic somewhere but no idea where it is!! :slap:

Cheers, John


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

It looks like the smelters shed I visit sometimes for work. Those places scare the crap out of me.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

No pics no proof....I was at work when I wrote that.

I crochet Hats....This was specifically a JAYNE hat requested by my best friend Shannon, for any of you Serenity fans out there.









6' whip









Brother, I DO a lot of slings in solid aluminum....



























I gave away 20 or so at the MWST last year. I will usually trade a sling and make a copy of it for the sender.

I've been having some knee issues so haven't gotten out casting for almost a freaking year!

My own marking guage









Homemade casting.molding bench









My cleaver....I have carried a cleaver when I go in the woods since I was too young to even own one....This is one I rescued and put my own handle on and made the pouch and wrapped the handle in leather.









My lathe area









I have a lot more I can do but it's dinner time!!!

Take care y'all!!!

Rob


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

GOOD LAWD!!!!!! I have a 10 pound crucible!! HAHAHAHAHA What the bloody he11 ARE those castings?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Johnbaz (Oct 24, 2012)

Toolshed said:


> GOOD LAWD!!!!!! I have a 10 pound crucible!! HAHAHAHAHA What the bloody he11 ARE those castings?!?!?!?!?!


The top one is a Press head, Bottom one is the leg of a rolling mill, (four legs, a top and a bottom!!)

This casting needed a hole straight through where the head was so we had to remove the head then put the first bore through (In the pic), We then had to open it to around five feet then we had to cut a cone shaped lump out so that the insied matched the outside!!

It ended up around six inches thick at the outer edge!!










Can't remember what this was bnut it was being uncovered here and cleaned ready for burning..










Doing a similar cut on another casting..










John :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnbaz (Oct 24, 2012)

Here's the second cut on that casting, The rough circle close to the edge would be for our last cut then there would be some machining most likely..










How it looks from the side!










John


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I make art, sculpture, paintings and drawings. I have been into blowguns for years, making them and shooting them. Back in the day I enjoyed traditional archery, canoeing and up to two years ago, motorcycles. Oh, I like knife and ax throwing and I can handle a bull whip with a fair level of skill.

When you have lived as long as I have, you tend to have a lot of hobbies.

GP


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Johnbaz said:


> I collect stuff! I also do Bonsai and keep tropical fish :thumbsup:
> 
> I've collected watches since I was 16, I'm now 58 :slap:
> 
> ...





Johnbaz said:


> I collect stuff! I also do Bonsai and keep tropical fish :thumbsup:
> 
> I've collected watches since I was 16, I'm now 58 :slap:
> 
> ...


Airguns,Guitars, I like them too,I also metal detect,have done since the 70's.


----------



## Blacksmith (Jul 6, 2017)

SlingNerd said:


> I've been shooting slingshots for years but I only recently started making them.
> 
> I also make books and chainmail armor, among other things.
> 
> ...


I've been a Blacksmith for 34 years now. And 3 years ago I learned how to do Chasing and Repousse (a craft very few people do nowadays)
If anyone's interested, here is my Facebook page;
https://www.facebook.com/pg/Redrivervalleyforge/photos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm impressed. A Fine Body Of Work.


----------



## MonRiver (Sep 10, 2017)

I play the bagpipes and am the president of our pipes and drums band.

I also train a couple of our Chesapeake Bay Retrievers in obedience and show one of them in conformation (the pretty dog show.)

And, I'm a runner--long distance. I'm battling Achilles Tendonitis right now. Once I get over this injury (it's been 10 months of exercise, doctors, and periodic rest,) I'm going to start training for my next 50K and hope to run a 50 mile shortly after that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Iv'e been involved with metal detecting for many years.


----------



## Johnbaz (Oct 24, 2012)

kevmar said:


> Iv'e been involved with metal detecting for many years.


Hi Kev

Detecting was a thing that I was going mad to have a go at but my joints are getting bad and i'm not sure if they would take the digging and even walking on rough uneven ground!!

My mum bought me a discriminating detector off one of the shopping channels, Pretty sure it's rubbish, I was going to buy a Garrett Ace 250 but just never got around to it!! (Too many other pokers in the fire :banghead: )

Cheers, John :wave:


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Hiya if you want a very light but top performing detector for it's small control box,and light weight,look out for a Laser Rapier.

Cracking machine,I'd give the 250 a miss.

A lot of people who rave about them,haven't really tried anything else,so not in a position to compare .


----------



## Johnbaz (Oct 24, 2012)

kevmar said:


> Hiya if you want a very light but top performing detector for it's small control box,and light weight,look out for a Laser Rapier.
> 
> Cracking machine,I'd give the 250 a miss.
> 
> A lot of people who rave about them,haven't really tried anything else,so not in a position to compare .


Thanks Kev

I'll have a look at them B) B)


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I just learned today that an archery club is starting ink up an ax throwing club I was asked to join, but due to long distance from my home, I’m a little hesitant. What I have learned so far is the target has three dots, and the ax they sell cost $30.00. I will try to update the information as I am told


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Pipe smoking... Gawith Hoggarth & Co Sweet Coconut Twist in a Peterson Killarney 221.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I kicked tobacco. But I love the craft of making smokers.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

1. Tinkering with my car
2. Radio Controlled cars
3. Camera Drones
4. PC Gaming
5. Calisthenic
6. Playing guitar

Needless to say I'm a master of none lol


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

My biggest love is Kitesurfing but I also love to strum the 
Guitar and when there's no wind but daylight, I head for the hft 
Air rifle club.

2 little girls under three are messing with my hobbies something fierce but soon they'll be able to join me.



















The folks there are cool enough to indulge my other hobby too - here my Dad shoots a slingshot for the first time in his life.


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

kevmar said:


> Iv'e been involved with metal detecting for many years.


Have you seen a British show called Detectorists? 
It actually made me want to check it out.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------

